# cdr Nicht mit  CD öffnen?



## Wolfsbein (19. Januar 2003)

Hallo
ich habe ein Logo im CD Format. Da ich Corel Draw nicht habe, sondern "nur" den Illu 10, möchte ich wissen, wie ich die Datei trotzdem geöffnet bekommme. Gibt es da ein Plugin? Danke.
EDIT: Vergesst es. Der Illu kanns aufmachen. Die Datei wird nur nicht als zu öffnen erkannt


----------



## Wolfsbein (28. Januar 2003)

Hallo
jetzt brauch ich doch noch mal eure Hilfe. Ich habe eine cdt Datei. Kann mir die jemand so speichern, dass ich sie mit dem Ilu oder PS aufmachen kann (als Vektor)?
Danke.
http://dev.hugo-schaschlik.de/ps/logo.cdt 35kb


----------



## Martin Schaefer (28. Januar 2003)

Hi,

da is keine Vektorgrafik drinne. Nur ein Pixel-Logo.

Bitteschön, das ist es.

Gruß
lightbox


----------

